# 9 loại mặt nạ dưỡng trắng "thần sầu" này sẽ giúp chị em thoải mái đi chơi mùa hè mà không sợ đen



## nusy (30/6/18)

Mỗi khi mùa hè đến, một trong những nỗi lo hàng đầu của các chị em phụ nữ chính là bị đen đi. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ chỉ ra 9 loại mặt nạ được làm từ nguyên liệu tự nhiên, vừa rẻ vừa dễ kiếm, giúp chị em thỏa sức chơi hè mà chẳng hề sợ đen.

*1. Mặt nạ kem sữa chua và mật ong, chanh và yến mạch*

*

*​
Trộn 1 thìa sữa chua và nửa thìa mật ong, nửa thìa nước cốt chanh cùng 1 thìa bột yến mạch đều lại với nhau. Sau đó bôi đều lên mặt đã được rửa sạch. Sau 20 phút, bạn massage mặt theo vòng tròn để loại bỏ các tế bào chết.

Sữa chua sẽ giúp da ẩm hơn và mật ong kháng khuẩn, giúp da không bị mụn, và chanh thì giúp da sáng hơn. Bạn nên làm 1 lần/ tuần để đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất.

*2. Mặt nạ lô hội*

*

*​
Lô hội không chỉ có thể giúp làm dịu da khi bị bỏng nắng mà còn giúp làm da sáng hơn. Hãy lấy gel lô hội bôi đều lên mặt rồi để yên trong vòng 30-45 phút. Để tăng hiệu quả, bạn có thể để gel lô hội trong tủ lạnh trước khi dùng.

Sau một thời gian sử dụng, da bạn sẽ sáng hơn, các vết thâm nám cũng mờ đi. Hãy sử dụng mặt nạ này 2 lần/ tuần.

*3. Mặt nạ nghệ cùng sữa chua và nước ép cam*



​
Trộn nửa thìa sữa chua với 1 thìa bột nghệ cùng 2 thìa nước ép cam tươi. Thoa đều lên mặt và cổ. Sau 1 tiếng, bạn rửa sạch lại với nước ấm.

Đắp mặt nạ này 1 lần/ tuần, bạn sẽ thấy hiệu quả ngay sau lần đầu sử dụng.

*4. Mặt nạ hạnh nhân*



​
Hạnh nhân có rất nhiều vitamin và các chất có lợi cho da. Trộn vài thìa bột hạnh nhân với sữa tươi nguyên chất lại với nhau sao cho chúng tạo thành hỗn hợp sánh mịn rồi bôi đều lên mặt. Sau 30 phút, bạn rửa sạch mặt với nước ấm.

Để đạt hiệu quả, hãy dùng mặt nạ này hàng ngày.

*5. Mặt nạ từ lòng trắng trứng*



​
Tách lấy lòng trắng trứng rồi cho vào một chiếc bát. Đánh đều lòng trắng trứng lên rồi bôi lên mặt khô đã rửa sạch từ trước. Bạn sẽ thấy da mặt khô dần lại. Đến khi lòng trắng trứng khô hẳn trên da, hãy rửa mặt với nước mát và vỗ đều nhẹ nhàng lên da.

Làm mặt nạ này 2 lần/ tuần, bạn sẽ thấy kết quả rõ ràng chỉ sau vài tuần.

*6. Mặt nạ từ vỏ cam*



​
Bóc vỏ cam ra và phơi chúng ngoài nắng vài ngày cho đến khi chúng khô hẳn. Sau đó, xay vỏ cam đến khi chúng thành bột mịn. Đổ một chút nước ấm vào bột đến khi nó đặc sánh. Rồi bôi đều lên mặt cho đến khi lớp mặt nạ khô hoàn toàn trên da.

Mặt nạ này sẽ giúp tái tạo làn da của bạn và làm mờ các vết thâm nám. Để đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất, hãy làm 2 lần/ tuần.

*7. Mặt nạ cà chua*



​
Cà chua có chứa nhiều vitamin C, giúp làm sáng da. Xay nhuyễn 2 quả cà chua, trộn thật kỹ chúng với 1 thìa nước cốt chanh cùng 1 thìa bột hạnh nhân. Sau đó thoa đều lên mặt và để nguyên trong vòng 30 phút rồi rửa sạch lại với nước lạnh.

Chú ý là nếu da bạn nhạy cảm, hãy thay nước cốt chanh bằng nước ấm, và chỉ dùng mặt nạ này 1 lần/ tuần.

*8. Mặt nạ dưa chuột*



​
Dưa chuột không chỉ là một món ăn tuyệt vời mà còn có tác dụng cấp ẩm, giúp da trắng sáng hơn. Xay một quả dưa chuột thành bột mịn rồi trộn với 2 thìa nước dừa và 1 thìa mật ong cho đến khi chúng tạo thành hỗn hợp sánh mịn. Bôi hỗn hợp lên mặt và để nguyên trong 20-30 phút rồi rửa sạch với nước lạnh.

Để có kết quả tốt nhất, hãy làm mặt nạ này vào buổi sáng và buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ.

*9. Mặt nạ baking soda*



​
Trộn một thìa baking soda với nửa thìa nước cốt chanh rồi thêm một chút nước để tạo thành hỗn hợp đặc. Sau đó bôi lên mặt và massage da mặt theo vòng tròn để tẩy các tế bào chết. Sau đó rửa sạch mặt với nước lạnh.

Bạn chỉ nên làm mặt nạ này 1-2 lần/ tuần để đạt được kết quả tốt nhất.

_Nguồn: beautyandtips_​


----------

